# Archäologie



## Hoschie78 (17. November 2010)

Moin Moin,

da Archäologie zweifelsohne super spannend wir, möchte ich da natürlich auch zügig damit loslegen. 

Die für mich interessanteste Frage ist: Muss man um Archäologie zu leveln in den "Startgebieten" von Azeroth anfangen?? Kann ich also nur in den Low-Level Gebieten anfangen die ersten Ausgrabungen anzustellen?
Oder wird es möglich sein auch in der neuen Welt damit anzufangen?

Hat jemand schon einen guten Guide für Archäologie? Habe auf einschlägigen Seiten leider nur grobe Zusammenfassungen gefunden mit jede Menge Platzhaltern 

Thx und Grüße
Hoschie


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

aaaaalso! ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung (hab beta-zugang)

soweit ich weiß mindestlevel 20

man hat am anfang nur wenig auswahlmöglichkeiten bzw. völker die man erforschen kann.

-fosilien
-nachtelfen
-trolle
-zwerge

man lvlt durch "ausgraben" also sprich wie jeden anderen beruf, nur eben, dass du pro gebiet 3x buddeln kannst, und dir keiner "dein gebiet" plündern kann (ähnlich wie in hellgate londong wo jeder seinen eigenen loot hatte) wenn man genug fragmente zusammen hat (mind. 30). kann man den gegenstand erforschen.

sobald du skill 300 hast kannst du in die scherbenwelt, zwei neue völker kommen dazu

-orks
-dreanei

skillen bis 375, ab nach northrend

-neruber
-vyrkul

und in cata dann 

-tolvir

wenn du englisch kannst, schau hier mal rein 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Archeology


----------



## Hoschie78 (17. November 2010)

Woohaaa !!

Also das is ma ne geile Aussage, vielen Dank !!

Also sobald ich auf der Karte dieses Buddeln-Symbol sehe, hinfliege und anfange auszugraben ist das allein für mich reserviert?? 

Wäre ja echt krass....dann kann man also dementsprechend nicht bspw. mit der Freundin an die gleiche Ausgrabungssätte? 

Ach ja, gibt es denn ähnlich den anderen Sammelberufen auch EP für das Buddeln ??


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

ja gibt xp, und ja du kannst mit einem ganzen raid zu einer ausgrabungsstätte fliegen und JEDER bekommt 3 teile


----------



## Hoschie78 (17. November 2010)

Hui wird ja immer besser....
hab mir grad den Link von dir durchgelesen und bin hier hängen geblieben:

"When you get a new fragment, you'll start a research project. You can only work on one artifact per race at a time"

Versteh ich das richtig, dass wenn ich nun bspw. als erstes ein Zwerg-Fragment finde, ich weiterhin nur Zwerg-Fragmente (wie sich das anhört) aufheben kann bis ich das komplette zusammen habe??


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

ne das heißt folgendes, angenommen du hast


45 zwergen fragmente
51 orkgramente
52 fosilien

dann kannst du nur eines von denen "erforschen", und danach das andere, und dann das andere. so wie bei alchiemie, da kannst du ja auch nur ein fläschchen gleichzeitig herstellen.


----------



## Hoschie78 (17. November 2010)

Klasse.....Danke vielmals !


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. November 2010)

also in der heute erschienen Zeitung PC Games MMORE (WoW Spezial) stehen sehr viele infos über den Beruf
Wer alles genau wissen will und immer griffbereit haben will sollte sich diese Zeitung vllt mal zulegen.

MfG Zulthur


----------



## Hoschie78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Da es ja bald soweit ist fällt mir grad noch was ein....

Sehe ich an was für einem Teil ich gerade arbeite?

Sprich, wenn ich die einzelnen Fragmente zusammen setze, kann ich dann erkennen dass die bspw. zu dem Raptor, dem Schwert oder ähnlichem gehören??

Oder findet man diese epischen Teile auf einmal, quasi "am Stück"?


----------



## Deathloc (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte keinen extra Thread öffnen, deswegen beschreibe ich hier mal mein Problem mit der Archäologie. Ich habe Archäologie beim Lehrer erlernt, finde diese Fertigkeiten auch im Spellbook. Auf meiner Weltkarte haben ich den Haken bei [x] Ausgrabungsorte zeigen (o.Ä.) gesetzt. DENNOCH bekomme ich auf der Karte keine Schaufeln angezeigt. Gibt es zu diesem Problem eine Lösung. Es gibt auch keinen Minimap-Indikator für Archäologie. Die offiziellen WoW-Foren, Google & co. konnten nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Throgan (8. Dezember 2010)

Hoschie78 schrieb:


> Da es ja bald soweit ist fällt mir grad noch was ein....
> 
> Sehe ich an was für einem Teil ich gerade arbeite?
> 
> ...



Also ich habs nun auf 205 und kann Dir folgendes Sagen:

Das erste Teil einer Fraktion die Du ausbuddelst beginnt das Projekt, dann hast Du oben im Projektfenster immer stehen was rauskommt beim Projekt. Wenn Du das Projekt abschließt bekommst Du das Item und es wird das nächste Projekt eingefügt. Wenn Du zum Beispiel das Raptor Pet bekommst steht in Deinem Projekt auch was es ist und RAR dahinter, ich denke das wird dann mit den Epics genauso sein..

Also weißt Du immer woran Du arbeitest =)

Es gibt auch noch "Joker" wie z.b. Hochgeborenenschriftrollen (grüne Items / Varrieren nach Fraktion), dies kannst Du dann bei manchen Projekten nutzen um es schneller abzuschließen...Du hast dann unten am Fortschrittsbalken des Projektes n kleinen Kasten wo Du den "Joker" einsetzten kannst, dieser zählt als 12 Fragmente.

Da Du jedoch nicht durchgehen für das Buddeln Skillpunkte bekommst, sondern ab nem gewissen Skil nur noch für das beenden des Projektes, empfiehlt es sich erstmal solange zu buddeln bis Du dafür keine Punkte mehr bekommst und dann erst die Projekte abzuschließen, somit kannst Du am Anfang effektiver Skillen...es ist kein Problem wenn Du bspw.  105/35 Fragmenten für ein Projekt hast....


----------



## Draceus (8. Dezember 2010)

Also mal zusammen gefast.
Ihr geht zum Lehrer und lerhrnt das ganze dann könnt ihr im LvL 1-60 auf der Karte eine oder mehrere Schaufeln sehen.
Dann ins Gebiet fliegen und die Gebietskarte öffnen da seht ihr dann einen Rot makierten Bereich, wo ihr drei mal budeln könnt.

Wenn ihr dann das erste Fragment habt, geht ihr in euer Berufebuch und seht da an was für ein Projekt ihr arbeitet.

Beispiel: Ich habe Gestern angefangen im Nördlichem Brachland mein erster Fund war ein Fossiel, Ich bin  ins Buch und siehe da ich forsche gerade an einem versteinertem Baum (super den wollte ich schon immer haben).
Jedes weitere Fossiel wird nun dazu gelegt bis 30 Teile da sind und der Baum ist Fertig.

Zeitgleich forsche ich noch an einer Troll Vudoo Puppe und an einem Brozenen Kamm der Nachtelfen.

Mein erstes Projekt hab ich gestern auch abgeschlossen es war eine Schminkschatulle der Nachtelfen.


----------



## Anubis89 (8. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab es jetzt bis 301 geskillt und langsam wirds öde
hab gedacht das die fragmente in der scherbenwelt wieder orange sind beim ausgraben 
sind sie aber nicht d.h. man muss skillen indem man die artefakte zusammen setzt 
und die artefakte in der scherbenwelt brauchen mehr fragmente als in der alten welt


----------



## Hoschie78 (8. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht bissl Off-Topic...aber...Wann wird hier die Archäologie-Seite ergänzt bei Berufen?


----------



## DerBogo (8. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin jetzt zwar erst bei 123 aber mal ne frage,
ab wann steigt denn die qualität der gegenstände? habe bis jetzt nur grauen kram bekommen, oder ist das KOMPLETT random?


----------



## Rainaar (9. Dezember 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen extra Thread öffnen, deswegen beschreibe ich hier mal mein Problem mit der Archäologie. Ich habe Archäologie beim Lehrer erlernt, finde diese Fertigkeiten auch im Spellbook. Auf meiner Weltkarte haben ich den Haken bei [x] Ausgrabungsorte zeigen (o.Ä.) gesetzt. DENNOCH bekomme ich auf der Karte keine Schaufeln angezeigt. Gibt es zu diesem Problem eine Lösung. Es gibt auch keinen Minimap-Indikator für Archäologie. Die offiziellen WoW-Foren, Google & co. konnten nicht weiterhelfen.



Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit der Kartenanzeige. Keine Schaufeln, dann falsche Gebiete auf der Karte markiert. 
Das Abschalten von MAPSTER war in meinem Fall die Lösung. Eventuell ists bei Dir auch ein AddOn. ( Alle AddOns waren woher aktualisiert worden )


----------



## Izara (9. Dezember 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit der Kartenanzeige. Keine Schaufeln, dann falsche Gebiete auf der Karte markiert.
> Das Abschalten von MAPSTER war in meinem Fall die Lösung. Eventuell ists bei Dir auch ein AddOn. ( Alle AddOns waren woher aktualisiert worden )



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das bei Blizzard mit Addons läuft etc, aber seit dem Patch 4.0.1 kann ich z.B. nicht mal mehr patchen, wenn die Addons noch im WoW-Ordner sind. Muss jedesmal alles rauslöschen bzw in nen anderen Ordner irgendwo aufm Rechner (ist dann meist einfach Desktop XD ) verfrachten und dann den Patch neu starten. aber VORHER will mir WoW noch weismachen, mein WoW sei kaputt und ich sollte es doch bitte reparieren, bevor ich lospatche   


Ähnlich blöde läufts mit Quests.. Wenn mal wieder eine nicht abschließbar, nicht annehmbar, nicht auffindbar ist (obwohl gelbes Fragezeichen direkt vor einem sein müsste), dann ists irgendein addon -.- Und deaktivieren reicht da irgendwie nicht.. muss jedesmal alles raus und neu rein, wenn die Quest dann fertig ist bzw. abgegeben ist. Frag mich langsam, was der Mist soll (denn aktualisiert sind die alle)...


----------



## CarpoX (10. Dezember 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das bei Blizzard mit Addons läuft etc, aber seit dem Patch 4.0.1 kann ich z.B. nicht mal mehr patchen, wenn die Addons noch im WoW-Ordner sind. Muss jedesmal alles rauslöschen bzw in nen anderen Ordner irgendwo aufm Rechner (ist dann meist einfach Desktop XD ) verfrachten und dann den Patch neu starten. aber VORHER will mir WoW noch weismachen, mein WoW sei kaputt und ich sollte es doch bitte reparieren, bevor ich lospatche
> 
> 
> Ähnlich blöde läufts mit Quests.. Wenn mal wieder eine nicht abschließbar, nicht annehmbar, nicht auffindbar ist (obwohl gelbes Fragezeichen direkt vor einem sein müsste), dann ists irgendein addon -.- Und deaktivieren reicht da irgendwie nicht.. muss jedesmal alles raus und neu rein, wenn die Quest dann fertig ist bzw. abgegeben ist. Frag mich langsam, was der Mist soll (denn aktualisiert sind die alle)...



Mein Tipp ist da einfach ohne Addons zu spielen. Dürfte einen derzeit auch nicht wirklich umbringen und viele Addons sind vll eben noch nicht 100% auf Cata abgestimmt und verursachen dann eben derartige Fehler, auch wenn sie up to date sind


----------



## Tinyx (19. Dezember 2010)

Hätte da auch noch mal eine Frage zum Beruf Archäologie. Muss man die Fragmente was man zusammensetzt behalten ? oder kann man die gedenkenlos verkaufen weil so langsam wird meine bank und inventar voll mit den grauen zeug


----------



## Meveda (19. Dezember 2010)

kannst du weg hauen =)


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2010)

Tinyx schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch mal eine Frage zum Beruf Archäologie. Muss man die Fragmente was man zusammensetzt behalten ? oder kann man die gedenkenlos verkaufen weil so langsam wird meine bank und inventar voll mit den grauen zeug


Seit wann braucht man "graue" Items? Das wird dir schon als Tipp beim Ladebalken des öfteren seit 6 Jahren angezeigt, das man graue Items "bedenkenlos" verkaufen kann.


----------



## AxiO (26. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man "graue" Items? Das wird dir schon als Tipp beim Ladebalken des öfteren seit 6 Jahren angezeigt, das man graue Items "bedenkenlos" verkaufen kann.



Am anfang war von Tol'vir die Kanope noch grau, mittlerweile meine ich ist es weiß. Ein freund von mir hätte es fast verkauft aber glücklicherweise ist ihm aufgefallen das mans öffnen kann. Glück gehabt den das rezept war drinne. Also ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ^^


----------

